
Zcash Counterfeiting Vulnerability Successfully Remediated - jasondavies
https://z.cash/blog/zcash-counterfeiting-vulnerability-successfully-remediated/
======
Paraesthetic
Great. I'll have to update my wallet again, fantastic.

